# Swiss Passes



## barge1914 (Jan 6, 2020)

Has anyone been over the Bernina Pass and Maloja Pass in mid-April to get to Italy in their van? In theory these are kept open, certainly look more interesting than the tunnels. Any feedback welcome, including good (less expensive) places to stay each end.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 6, 2020)

The roads and surfaces look good on Google streetview (as I expect you have viewed.)
Lorries en route
So a matter of snow and snow clearance..not much help to you !
I found a video..Road clear but snow banked about 3 feet ? in April
So Yes and No or is it No and yes ?


----------



## mark61 (Jan 6, 2020)

Far more interesting than the tunnels, wouldn't think twice about choosing them in preference to tunnels.
Says they are both kept open, which doesn't guarantee they'll be kept open . If they are closed it will only be for a few hours, day or two max and that's very very unlikely.  Two choices, they'll either be open or closed, oh and of course the third, open when you start, closes while you are up the top, not that you'll know by then.
Unless it's an exceptionally cold spring, the snow in mid April will probably be the damp slushy slippery stuff, depends if it snows overnight or during day.


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 6, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Far more interesting than the tunnels, wouldn't think twice about choosing them in preference to tunnels.
> Says they are both kept open, which doesn't guarantee they'll be kept open . If they are closed it will only be for a few hours, day or two max and that's very very unlikely.  Two choices, they'll either be open or closed, oh and of course the third, open when you start, closes while you are up the top, not that you'll know by then.
> Unless it's an exceptionally cold spring, the snow in mid April will probably be the damp slushy slippery stuff, depends if it snows overnight or during day.


I guess we’ll suck it and see.


----------

